# what's up with this tail?



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

it's all dry and sore and I don't know why, never had this before and no one else has it.

I don't think it's bite related, though it could be? she's in with a box of her children (7 weeks old) and her sister.

should I treat it anything?

I was gonna put on some small animal tea tree antiseptic on it for a few days. doesn't seem like a real bad problem but I just wondered what could have caused it?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I would think fungal infection.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

ok thanks -I'll pull out the foot cream and try that.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Tea tree is also anti fungal so that small animal antiseptic might be a good idea


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

just as a passing observation,once you've had a fungal infection it does seem to re occur every now and again when you are a breeder.I keep my fawn mice into old age because they hold their health and condition for much longer than any other variety I've kept,breed for longer and when they become fat and past breeding make excellent companions for bucks due to this long term fitness.There is a 'but' to this.They often in old age get tails similar to that and also on the bottoms of their feet.My suspicion is that the fungus lurks in my shed/cages but the mice are resistant until old age starts to weaken their constitution.It is only an observation.Is it an older mother?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I think she got it from the last buck she was with -he had a touch of fungal on his head crop up after I put her in with him, which cleared up with foot cream (he's just over a year old now) she's about 6-7 months I think.

I have had other mice get it before from this line as well, though never on the tails or feet.


----------

